# pregnancy



## Guest (Nov 12, 1999)

My husband and I am considering having a babybut I am concerned about my cfs and fibro andthe safety of the baby. I am also on the medeffexor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 1999)

I have had fibro for many years, I have 3 children and had fibro with all of them. The first pregnancy went fine. The other 2 pregnancies were not so good. The 2nd pregnancy I had placenta seperation, the doc said you could only have this if you had diabetes or been in a car wreck. I had niether of these things. The 3rd pregnancy I had to have a c section, I was pushing out cotton like tissue instead of the baby and when they did the surgery there was even more cotton like tissue. All of my children are healthy though, so if you are willing ot go through a little bit harder delivery than normal it is well worth it. Other than the 2nd child being 7 weeks premature there is not a thing wrong with any of them! Child birth is not easy for anyone anyway! I did feel better than ever while carrying them, they say fibro goes into remission when you are pregnant and I believe it. So you get 9 mo. of pain relief, a bad delivery and a long recovery time. And then its back to the way you were before, except now you have those bright shiny little eyes peering out of the crib at you every morning. Its worth it! Jennifer


----------

